# [RUMOR]NXT to form a partnership with EVOLVE?



## TolerancEJ

The news is interesting, but I'll wait for an official announcement. It does present interesting opportunities though.


----------



## Mr.Vegan

Nope.


----------



## december_blue

We'll see if this turns out to be legit. With all of the talk of NXT being it's own brand and no longer just developmental, perhaps Evolve could be integrated into the developmental process. Maybe like a place to go for the talent that isn't on NXT TV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Evolve is awesome and Gabe is an awesome wrestling mind. Hope this is true but I'll believe it when I see it confirmed.


----------



## december_blue

I could be wrong, but wasn't there talk a few months back that Gabe had some sort of agreement going with TNA?


----------



## Brock

There was a rumor that I should be a millionaire but there was no clear source for that either.

Meltzer is supposed to be saying something tonight so this can be discussed when that source appears.


----------

